# Best Sinn Model of all time



## sinnandseiko0

I am partial to the 156, it was pretty much the famous bund for the west German Air Force in the 60's and 70's


----------



## nm7273

It has to be the 358 UTC Diapal. It is a dressy tool watch filled with all the technology that makes a Sinn a Sinn. It is my favorite and I can't think of another that offers as much in style, execution or value.


----------



## asmetana

Personally, I'm partial to my well-worn 656 on a bracelet Love that dial and the dimensions are just right for me.


----------



## Salvo

EZM1


----------



## exc-hulk

SINN U2 SDR tegimented !!!

> 2nd time zone
> water resistant 2000m
> perfect case size
> bomb proof
> perfect to wear on various straps
> perfect readability
> perfect designed
> SINN technologies
> reliable


----------



## smilton

I am biased to the 156 or EZM10...


----------



## bazza.

The Iconic EZM1 Le 250 
After all it started the hold EZM range


----------



## DummySmacks

For me, I'd really need to know what we mean by "best". At any rate, it's hard to argue against exc-hulk's submission given the specs. I would throw the Sinn 142 in the mix as well. But as for the Sinn models I personally own, the best IMHO is the 756 UTC because of the following: 

size at 40mm case/14mm height means it wears pretty comfortably, especially on the bracelet.
reliable 7750 movement
2nd hour hand
chronograph function
tegimented case and bracelet
inert gas filled case
copper sulphate capsule 
200m water resistance
magnetic resistance up to 80,000 a/m

There isn't an environment that the watch can't thrive in. My only knock is the lume which is C1 as opposed to C3, but it's hard to get that stark white for the numerals and indices with C3.


----------



## ceebee

I would have to cast my vote for the iconic U1 or UX.


----------



## valmak

656


----------



## Mediocre

I am partial to the 556, since I own one....but I also like their copper dial chronos


----------



## e9stibi

For me it is the U1. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen

Sinn 809 is very cool

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=850081


----------



## airgee

"Best" ?

The best-seller on watchuseek is probably the U1 but I suspect this population is rather small. In Europe the best selling models are probably the 103 ST and the 556. Japan is also a big market for Sinn but I have no idea what they sell there.

The model including the most technologies is the EZM 10 TESTAF, while close seconds are 756/757 and 900 DIAPAL and close thirds are U1000, U2 SDR and all other DIAPAL models.

The oldest (design-wise) models still in production (all-time best-selling ?) are probably the 103 and the 144.

The easiest to wear with various clothing is probably the 556 I with close seconds being the 104, 103 ST, 356, 358, maybe the 903.

And then there's a lot of limited-editions, with quite a few of them NOT referenced by their web-site archive ...


----------



## PraneethRS

Personally, I'm biased to the 756S UTC. Sadly Sinn doesn't make them anymore.


----------



## bazza.

To me it can't be any of the U range as these watches can't be worn with a shirt 
It should be a watch for every occasion


----------



## exc-hulk

bazza. said:


> To me it can't be any of the U range as these watches can't be worn with a shirt


:-s


----------



## bazza.

exc-hulk said:


> :-s


Lets say you have to were a shirt to work and your U1000 which stands at 18mm tall won't fit under your shirt cuffs 
So that means your best Sinn model of all time can only be worn at weekends or after work ? 
This is why the Rolex Sub is a classic because it can and this is why I say the EZM1 is the best Sinn off all time 
It has loads of tech which Sinn is know for and isn't to big and started the hold range of the EZM models Its The Daddy


----------



## nm7273

Ok, let me go ahead and end this discussion. It is the 358 UTC Diapal and here is why: it has the most aesthetically pleasing dial of all Siins. It is perfectly balanced with subdials at 6, 9 and 12 and date at 3, and the grey and black set it it apart from all other Sinns and make it very easy on the eyes. It's 42mm x 15mm case size means it can be worn by anyone and it easily slides under any properly tailored shirt or suit sleeve. The bracelet is the best Sinn offers with beautiful case integration (although it limits aftermarket choices). The pushers are non-locking but protected and easy to operate. The case has the most practical finish, the easy to maintain satinized stainless. With display back showing off the time tested and proven Valjoux 7750 GMT movement. It has all the important Sinn technology that matters in the real world: shock resistant, anti-magnetic, AR, temperature resistance, 10 bar water resistance, low pressure resistance and, of course, the fantastic Diapal nanotechnology. Easy to read UTC (2nd time in 12 hour format) and sharp hour and minute totalizers. Great lume. Mine runs at a tested +2 seconds a day. What more can I say? Oh yeah, it is the classiest looking tool watch made.


----------



## airgee

bazza. said:


> Lets say you have to were a shirt to work and your U1000 which stands at 18mm tall won't fit under your shirt cuffs
> So that means your best Sinn model of all time can only be worn at weekends or after work ?


Well, you know, a large number of people don't work in suits ...


----------



## nm7273

I forgot to attach a photo:


----------



## airgee

nm7273 said:


> Ok, let me go ahead and end this discussion.


I bet my hat that this post won't ;-)



nm7273 said:


> It is the 358 UTC Diapal and here is why: it has the most aesthetically pleasing dial of all Siins. It is perfectly balanced with subdials at 6, 9 and 12 and date at 3, and the grey and black set it it apart from all other Sinns and make it very easy on the eyes. It's 42mm x 15mm case size means it can be worn by anyone and it easily slides under any properly tailored shirt or suit sleeve. The bracelet is the best Sinn offers with beautiful case integration (although it limits aftermarket choices). The pushers are non-locking but protected and easy to operate. The case has the most practical finish, the easy to maintain satinized stainless. With display back showing off the time tested and proven Valjoux 7750 GMT movement. It has all the important Sinn technology that matters in the real world: shock resistant, anti-magnetic, AR, temperature resistance, 10 bar water resistance, low pressure resistance and, of course, the fantastic Diapal nanotechnology. Easy to read UTC (2nd time in 12 hour format) and sharp hour and minute totalizers. Great lume. Mine runs at a tested +2 seconds a day. What more can I say? Oh yeah, it is the classiest looking tool watch made.


I agree, the 358 DIAPAL is a very nice watch. And +2 s/d is great !
Too bad the case isn't tegimented ...


----------



## bazza.

airgee said:


> Well, you know, a large number of people don't work in suits ...


Its true, I don't but when I do wear a suit its nice to be able to wear the watch you want 
I agree with nm7273 the 358 Diapal so a far better around model because of its size and 
Looks plus its full tech 
The UX U2 U1000 are great watches but not great all rounders IMHO, after all I have a U2 & UX


----------



## nm7273

Hey airgee, I'm going to pm you my address do you can send that hat!!!!!!


----------



## antidentite

While I'm not as familiar with all of the discontinued Sinn's, my current personal favorite is the Sinn 756 Diapal. I'm not a big fan of yellow, but the yellow UTC hand on this completes it for me - at least what I can see from online pictures.


----------



## longstride

That's an interesting and very specific question whats the "*BEST"* Sinn watch as opposed to what is *"THE" *Sinn watch.....OK here's my two contenders.









So to me 'The' Sinn watch is the 103 and 'The Best' Sinn watch is the EZM1, although watches like the 857 and the U1000 are certainly in the same echelon as the *"BEST"* that Sinn has to offer, the sheer focused speciality of the *EZM1 * carries the title IMHO.


----------



## 41Mets

To me the most beautiful Sinn watch is the 103 a sa b.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nm7273

To reiterate: the 358 UTC Diapal. I've read that folks like this model and that model but offer no justification for "the best Sinn model of all time". You may *like *it but why is it the best? Yep, until someone can say "why" it's gotta be the 358 Diapal.


----------



## ty423

All of these are nice but the chronographs seems to stick out to me more...in a good way


----------



## clonetrooper

My beloved customized U1...which I ultimately sold!!


----------



## Bradjhomes

ehansen said:


> Sinn 809 is very cool
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=850081


I love mine


----------



## Bradjhomes

The Sinn I really want right now is the U2C. Just stunning.


----------



## Tom Chang

Owned many Sinns previously, my pick would be Sinn 757 Diapal for its functionality.


----------



## exc-hulk

bazza. said:


> Lets say you have to were a shirt to work and your U1000 which stands at 18mm tall won't fit under your shirt cuffs
> So that means your best Sinn model of all time can only be worn at weekends or after work ?


Wrong, My vote was for my U2 not the U1000.
The U2 is only 15,5mm in height.

The U2 fits a shirt perfect. No problems.

I wear my U2 everyday if I want tn all occasions.


----------



## airgee

nm7273 said:


> Hey airgee, I'm going to pm you my address do you can send that hat!!!!!!


:-!


----------



## bazza.

exc-hulk said:


> Wrong, My vote was for my U2 not the U1000.
> The U2 is only 15,5mm in height.
> 
> The U2 fits a shirt perfect. No problems.
> 
> I wear my U2 everyday if I want tn all occasions.


I like fitted shirts, but if you think a U2 works with a suit then good luck to you Sir


----------



## sinnandseiko0

I do love my 356


----------



## sinnandseiko0

I still love the 156 the best, but I can't afford one quite yet. But I have this beauty to look at until that day.


----------



## Maddog1970

U1 gets my vote.


----------



## ebnash

U1000 Blue Dial. I only wear dress shirts to weddings and funerals but I'm pretty sure I could manage the U1000, regardless...


----------



## gr8sw

I love (and have owned) many Sinn models but would have to say EZM1 is definitely my favorite |>


----------



## MattFeeder

I don't own one yet, but this will be next for me...
*
Sinn 104 I St Sa*










I think it provides stunning looks and the most versatility.


----------



## jlafou1

103 get my vote. Classic size, ultimate legibility, complete functionality


----------



## Salvo

Maddog1970 said:


> U1 gets my vote.
> 
> View attachment 10664418


Iconic


----------



## umarrajs

U2 OR UX


----------



## the_Dentist

Sinn 103!


----------



## GJac10

Sinn T1- the blue looks awesome.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tonupbklyn

there should be a poll on this thread.
my vote...


----------



## 11thsfgrp

Sinn 356 UTC on a rubber strap. Great watch with all the features.


----------



## jdbaldoc

I like the SINN 3 hands with a date quartz models. The only thing that is negative to me is that they have to be sent back to the factory in Germany, even for a battery change, because of them being oil filled. 
Anyone have any real world experience with the turn around time from send off to return of your watch?

Also, what has been the real world average length of time that the battery will last in those models before it needs to be replaced?
Thanks,


----------



## harshad4005

Sinn 6000 - sport yet dressy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdbaldoc

I would only be interested in their "SQ" models witha minimum of 300M or more "WR." 

I'm 70+ years old, so any of the Chronograph models are too busy on the dial for me, and are for a much younger man, and if those functions are not used often enough, lubricants will harden and dry up, and they will interfer with the standard functiong of the watch.

Has anyone been able to address getting the oil filled "SQ" models having to be sent back to the German factory for a battery change. Also, what would that average cost be, and approximately how long for a turn around on your watch?


----------



## JDCfour

jdbaldoc said:


> I like the SINN 3 hands with a date quartz models. The only thing that is negative to me is that they have to be sent back to the factory in Germany, even for a battery change, because of them being oil filled.
> Anyone have any real world experience with the turn around time from send off to return of your watch?
> 
> Also, what has been the real world average length of time that the battery will last in those models before it needs to be replaced?
> Thanks,


RGM Watch Co in Pennsylvania is a authorized Sinn Service Center. You can send the oil filled versions there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdbaldoc

I took this off of the Watch Buys for the SINN US market.

"Please note that Sinn oil filled quartz models (EZM 2, Hydro and UX series) must be sent to Germany for repair. If you own one of these watches, please contact us and we'll provide instructions for shipping the watch to Sinn in Germany."

Unless it has been changed, I believe that RGM can do most of SINN's warranty and repair work except for the 'oil filled' watches. Anyone know definitively?


----------



## andy_s

jdbaldoc said:


> I'm 70+ years old, so any of the Chronograph models are too busy on the dial for me,


The completely un-busy EZM1...for those, that like me, find it difficult to see a 30min scale subdial


----------



## jdbaldoc

That EZM1 is a nice looking watch.


----------



## dmcutter

I would have to vote for the U2, but the U1000 certainly packs about the most tech into a watch as you can get. Now, whether that makes it "best" or not...


----------



## jdbaldoc

I have never owned a SINN for reasons stated in other post, but the simplicity and toughness of design would stir me towards this model:
Diving watch UX (EZM 2B)


----------



## CGSshorty

jdbaldoc said:


> I took this off of the Watch Buys for the SINN US market.
> 
> "Please note that Sinn oil filled quartz models (EZM 2, Hydro and UX series) must be sent to Germany for repair. If you own one of these watches, please contact us and we'll provide instructions for shipping the watch to Sinn in Germany."
> 
> Unless it has been changed, I believe that RGM can do most of SINN's warranty and repair work except for the 'oil filled' watches. Anyone know definitively?


You are correct. RGM can do everything except for the oil filled watches and replacing crystals on U-series watches. Those have to go back to Germany.


----------



## jdbaldoc

If you have to send your SINN quartz and oil filled models back to Germany for service, what is the mean time experienced by real owners on getting back their watches?


----------



## Tom Chang

From functional perspective, Sinn 757 Diapal or Sinn 757 UTC. Chronograph with GMT and a bezel. Excellent tool watch.


----------



## army scope jockey

The one on my wrist.


----------



## jdbaldoc

I never got an answer from any SINN owner's who had to send their watch's back to Germany for repairs or a battery change. Looking for approximation on how long the turnaround was? To any prospective SINN buyer, you probably need to put that information into your buying decision?


----------



## bazza.

EZM1 limited 250 model all the way


----------



## bazza.

You could just call them and ask sir


----------



## jdbaldoc

I have called the US SINN reps, and they gave me parameters of time for service. It is not unusual for sales representatives of different products, to put a more than positive spin on their products, that might not be true and factual. 
That's why I asked for real world owners and their experiences, with having to send their watches back to SINN in Germany for service. On the 'FS' board, I often see several SINN models for sale, and only a handful offered 'FS' stating that they just had a recent service, and are now offering it 'FS'.
I'm only using logical deduction here, and deducing that some people want to sell their SINN watches before they need service, or were discouraged after receivng their watches back, after an unusually long wait time to get their watches returned. Of course, it can also mean, that a seller just wants to assure the prospective buyer, that the watch was recently serviced, and that it is good to go, and that you shouldn't expect any problems in the near future?
I love the look and utility of several of the oil filled SINN "SQ" models, but can't make myself pull the trigger, because of so many unknowns about their service. When something is so proprietary, that it can only be serviced by factory people where it was made (Germany), just plants a negative in my brain, that is hard to overcome. 
I am a retired engineer and now a septuagenarian, and I will definitely run of time, before I will ever run out of money.


----------



## esmarquette

I think the EZM 1 just because it is so elusive... But the 856 is so versatile that it's a runner up for me. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdbaldoc

They are both very nice watches.


----------



## rnsm1979

it has to be the U1 or Uzm series, 
tops notch quality


----------



## Robertus

Sinn 103 St plexy hands down... oldest, coolest, most classic, most versatile. No technical shickymickys, just a pure Valjoux 7750, classic looks, loads of functions, 200 m waterresistance, also good for suit wear. The perfect allrounder while being an understatement.


----------



## jam karet

Mine, haha just kidding.

I choose the EZM 1, with the U1 right behind it.


----------



## Csyoon25

Always overlooked the 556 on forums because i thought it was pretty basic but once i saw it in person at a watchbuys event it made the biggest impression on me. I did love the split second too


----------



## frankkramer

one more for the 156.


----------



## tag_mclaren

for me clearly the Sinn 142 Ti GZ (Gezeiten/Tide)


----------



## nodnar

jdbaldoc said:


> I have called the US SINN reps, and they gave me parameters of time for service. It is not unusual for sales representatives of different products, to put a more than positive spin on their products, that might not be true and factual.
> That's why I asked for real world owners and their experiences, with having to send their watches back to SINN in Germany for service. On the 'FS' board, I often see several SINN models for sale, and only a handful offered 'FS' stating that they just had a recent service, and are now offering it 'FS'.
> I'm only using logical deduction here, and deducing that some people want to sell their SINN watches before they need service, or were discouraged after receivng their watches back, after an unusually long wait time to get their watches returned. Of course, it can also mean, that a seller just wants to assure the prospective buyer, that the watch was recently serviced, and that it is good to go, and that you shouldn't expect any problems in the near future?
> I love the look and utility of several of the oil filled SINN "SQ" models, but can't make myself pull the trigger, because of so many unknowns about their service. When something is so proprietary, that it can only be serviced by factory people where it was made (Germany), just plants a negative in my brain, that is hard to overcome.
> I am a retired engineer and now a septuagenarian, and I will definitely run of time, before I will ever run out of money.


This thread would seem to indicate a few months and several hundred dollars for UX service every seven years or so. At best. In the past there are threads of it taking longer but hopefully that is the past.

UX-S Shipped Yesterday For Service

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4206058&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza.

Still the best Sinn of all time in my eyes 
The EZM1 250 model


----------



## mjkerr

exc-hulk said:


> SINN U2 SDR tegimented !!!
> 
> > 2nd time zone
> > water resistant 2000m
> > perfect case size
> > bomb proof
> > perfect to wear on various straps
> > perfect readability
> > perfect designed
> > SINN technologies
> > reliable


This is the one that get's my vote! Want!


----------



## mjkerr

ebnash said:


> U1000 Blue Dial. I only wear dress shirts to weddings and funerals but I'm pretty sure I could manage the U1000, regardless...


The U1000 is pretty, and like you, I mainly only wear dress shirts to weddings and funerals and the rest of my long sleeve shirts come from Cabela's, so my big clunky Deep Blue dive watches fit under those cuffs, but that being said, I still mainly lust after a Sinn U2. BTW, I loved your signature quote! Do you remember who originally said that? Off topic but curious, what kind of bike do you ride?


----------



## blue max

You know, its wonderful there are so many contenders to choose from! Something for everyone. Guess that's the sign of top quality design and execution. I find myself drawn the the EZM3 though. That doesn't seem to have got a look in so far. And neither does my one and only watch. I'm loving the tegimented steel finish. It's an 857. Eight pages in and there are still new models being thrown into the mix! Speaks volumes.
.


----------



## plarmium

This is a tough one, but I guess I like the 857 series most. It is simple, very functional, and readability is excellent. 
EZM3 and especially EZM1 are also very nice, but they are not my first choice.


----------



## drthmaul

I have my eye on the T2. 

That thing is sharp.


----------



## Camguy

This.



longstride said:


> That's an interesting and very specific question whats the "*BEST"* Sinn watch as opposed to what is *"THE" *Sinn watch.....OK here's my two contenders.
> 
> View attachment 10400050
> 
> 
> So to me 'The' Sinn watch is the 103 and 'The Best' Sinn watch is the EZM1, although watches like the 857 and the U1000 are certainly in the same echelon as the *"BEST"* that Sinn has to offer, the sheer focused speciality of the *EZM1 * carries the title IMHO.


But we may have a contender for the title with the new EZM1.1, the Zen-simple looks of the EZM1 with the latest Sinn technology inside.


----------



## longstride

Without even seeing the EZM1.1 in the flesh, I'm already a fan....43mm tegimented steel and all!


----------

